# agent! News



## Munich-Biker (27. Februar 2007)

Aus aktuellem Anlass und für die Zukunft um euch immer über aktuelle Neuigkeiten der Firma agent!bikes auf dem laufenden zu halten gibt es jetzt diesen Thread!

Ich würde euch bitten hier nicht all zu viel zu diskutieren, wenn es Fragen gibt bitte PM an mich, den Urlauber oder den AhOi!


*News*


Wie vielen von euch vlt. aufgefallen ist ist agent!bikes momentan selten erreichbar! Das liegt daran das agent!bikes den Besitzer gewechselt hat.
Neuer Besitzer ist der Peter vom Supercycles in München.
Der TelefonSupport liegt momentan erstmal flach da wir die Firma ein wenig umstrukturieren wollen. Falls Fragen anstehen, wie gesagt einfach eine PM an einen von uns 3 oder eine E-mail an [email protected], Antwort kommt so schnell es geht!
Neue Trinity Nachrichten: Der Preis ohne Dämpfer liegt jetzt bei 859,- und in den nächsten Woche wird es ihn auch in Weiß geben






Das wars vorerst von unsere Seite, wenn es Fragen gibt bitte einfach ne PM, danke!


----------



## Munich-Biker (27. März 2007)

So, mal wieder ein paar News, aber bitte trotzdem nicht hier posten 


In den nächsten 2 Wochen sollte die neue agent!bikes Homepage online gehen, also seit gespannt!
In den nächsten 2-3 Wochen wird es den Smith Bar in weiß und voraussichtlich auch in hellblau geben:







Ebenfalls in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen wird es ein neues T-Shirt erhältlich sein. In schwarz oder weinrot in den Größen S/M/L






Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hügelfee (28. März 2007)

uuuiiiii, der bademeister aufm t-shirt
upps, des mit dem hier nicht posten hab i glatt überlesen. sorry


----------



## Munich-Biker (24. April 2007)

Inzwischen ist auch die neue Seite www.agent-bikes.de online.

Produkt News gibt es auch, undzwar ein neuer Steuersatz, welcher in Zusammenarbeit mit Acros entstanden ist.
Außerdem Made in Germany!


----------



## Munich-Biker (4. Mai 2007)

Wir haben unser Team zur neuen Saison erweitert:

Mike Weitzel








Jonas Bultmann








Christoph Wagner


----------



## Munich-Biker (4. Mai 2007)

Außerdem haben wir dieses Jahr ein neues Co-Team

Christian Lubosch








Thomas Betz








Heiko Hörkens








Marc Brünner








Lars Spranger


----------



## AgentBikes fan (5. Mai 2007)

nächstes jahr bewerb ich mich dann vill hab ich chancen


----------



## Son (5. Mai 2007)

mensch, du sollst hier nicht posten


----------



## CDRacer (5. Mai 2007)

Wer sagt denn, dass es sowas nächstes Jahr nochmal gibt?


----------



## AgentBikes fan (5. Mai 2007)

Son schrieb:


> mensch, du sollst hier nicht posten





shit sry wusst ich nicht sorry


----------



## MikeyBoy (7. Mai 2007)

*hust*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermongo (9. Mai 2007)

aaaaalllllltaaaaaaaaaaaaaa NICHT POSTEN steht doch obne...also wenns alle gelesen ahben kann mein ebitrag wieder gelöscht werden


----------



## Agent-Smith (25. Mai 2007)

Hey leute, ich hab gehört das jetzt dann ein neuer Smith Rahmen rauskommt, wisst ihr mehr davon ???


----------



## Munich-Biker (26. Mai 2007)

BITTE HIER NICHT POSTEN!

Wenn ein neuer Smith Rahmen kommt seit ihr die ersten die es erfahren!


----------



## agent-bikes (16. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ab heute gibt es einen gratis Keks bei jeder Bestellung 
Ordert fleissig!


----------



## crazy-spy (19. Juni 2007)

Mal eine Info aus eigener Sache:

Ich werde nachwievor öfter bzgl. des Supports angeschrieben.
Ich habe vor längerer Zeit mit dem aktiven Ausüben des Sports aufgehört und bin seit der Umstrukturierung der Firma (neuer Inhaber) nicht mehr in das Unternehmen involviert. 

Für Supportanfragen wendet Euch bitte an Munich-Biker, AhOi! oder agent!bikes selbst.

Vielen Dank.

LG
Basti


----------



## MikeyBoy (26. Juni 2007)

agent!bikes smith komplettrad mit argyle etc.



klickbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Munich-Biker (27. Juni 2007)

Kam der mikey mir zuvor.
Hier aber mal die komplette News:


Ab sofort gibt es von agent!bikes auch Kompletträder, diese sind nur direkt von agent!bikes beziehbar.
Der Preis liegt bei 999.

Ausstattung:

Smith Rahmen in agent!blue
Rock Shox Argyle 318
Smith Bar weiß
Tektro Bremse hinten
KHE 3-teilige Kurbeln
Halflink Kette
Sun Single Track 24
Singlespeed
Schwalbe Table Top Draht

Der Vorbau ist NICHT Serie und wird beim Komplettrad ein anderer sein!


----------



## MikeyBoy (15. November 2007)

der neue Sattel ist da



... ich will hier mit keine schleich werbung machen aber auf der Homepage steht noch nichts
gruß Mikey


----------



## Munich-Biker (18. Januar 2008)

AufkleberNews:

Wer neues Dekor für seinen Rahmen will schickt uns bitte einen frankierten Rückumschlag mit eurer Adresse!


----------



## AhOi! (18. April 2008)

Der Support im IBC Forum wird nun hoffentlich besser funktionieren..
Ich hoffe das ich eure Fragen beantworten kann.

Sonstige fragen bitte an: [email protected]
PS: Ich nehme keine Bestellungen entgegen.



News:
Am 25 April sollen neue Cooper Rahmen eintreffen...


----------



## AhOi! (13. Mai 2008)

Cooper gibt es jetzt als komplettrad in 24 oder 26 zoll..


----------



## AhOi! (17. Mai 2008)

Neue T-Shirts im Druck:





Weißer Druck auf blauen Shirt.

in ca. 2 wochen erhältlich.


----------



## AhOi! (23. Mai 2008)

neue shirts jetzt erhältlich


----------



## AhOi! (21. Oktober 2008)

First Look der neuen teile:

Slim Seat mit Pivotal System






Passend dazu die Sattelstütze





Kettenblatt






Fotos der Nabe Folgen noch..


----------



## Phil (22. Oktober 2008)

Gewicht Sattel+Stütze ?


----------



## AhOi! (22. Oktober 2008)

noch kein gewicht vorhanden.. sind vorrab fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saftsack (24. August 2009)

hi, warte nun seit Monaten auf den neuen Orange Rahmen. Kommt der noch irgendwann?
Dann hattet ihr doch mal ein Fully - Projekt mit massig Federweg angekündigt - gibts da schon News?


----------



## Flowster (31. Oktober 2009)

Servus, 

wir arbeiten momentan an neuen Pedalen. Habe dafür einen eigenen Thread eröffnet und hoffe auf euer konstruktives Feedback!

Flo


----------



## Faabbii95 (21. Juni 2010)

ich nimm jetzt mal den thread weil da seit 2009 keiner mehr was geschriben hat ..
sry aber ich muss ein beitrag posten das ich dann pn´s schreiben kann 
Lg Fabi


----------



## Stolper-Biker91 (26. März 2012)

gibt es die Firma eigentlich noch?
von denen hört man nichtsmehr


----------



## holmar (30. März 2012)

zumindest scheint es keine hersteller homepage mehr zu geben, was ja tief blicken lassen würde


----------



## Flo383 (12. Dezember 2012)

Scheint echt weg vom Fenster zu sein  genau so wie Revell Bikes ?! 

Die coolen Sachen gibt es leider nicht mehr nur noch Mainstream... wie langweilig ... naja heute muss ja immer hauptsache billig und bunt ?!


----------



## dragonflyer (6. September 2013)

Hey Leute!

Ich weiß hier war lang nichts los aber hab ne kurze und für mich wichtige Frage!

Nach nun 5 Jahren abstinenz möchte ich mir wieder ein Dirt MTB aufbauen! Leider habe ich damals dummerweise mein Agent Orange verkauft  

Nun der Knackpunkt. Würde am liebsten mein altes Bike erneut aufbauen, aber nun les ich das es die Firma nicht mehr gibt. Gibt es noch irgendeine Möglichkeit an einen Rahmen zu kommen?! Oder bleibt mir nur der Weg des wartens auf Ebay und Co. :/

LG Steve


----------



## AhOi! (23. November 2013)

Es bleibt dir wohl wirklich nur die ebay variante.. AgentBikes gibt es nicht mehr.. wie immer wahr nur die Kohle schuld...


----------



## Guru (19. Dezember 2013)

@*dragonflyer*

Ich nutze meins ja leider schon ewig nicht mehr, ich komme einfach nicht dazu. Hatte mal überlegt, es zu verkaufen, aber bei Angeboten von 100 EUR fürs ganze Rad ließ ich rasch wieder davon ab.

Falls dich also ein schwarzes Orange und/oder Teile davon interessieren...? Rühr dich einfach. Preise müsste ich mich erst überlegen, aber ich denke, da würden wir uns schon einig.




edit: das Bild ist von 2011, kann bei Bedarf gerne neue/mehr machen.
(Teile sind viel Truvativ, Singletrack/Doubletrack, HS33, 2x Bomber Z1 u.ä.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

